# mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Connection refused   FreeBSd 12.1



## Derek C Johnstone (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi
I have one Win10Pro PC Home16  and 2 FreeBSD 12.1 machines BSD004 and BSD005  All upto date  Samba4.11.8 on both BSD machines.
There is only one user for the samba machines, (derekj) with identical passwords on both machines. That user and password exist on the Win10 PC/

I can mount Win10 shared drives onto any of the BSD machines.
`#  mount_smbfs //derekj@Home16/tmp /x`                   #  works great
`#  umount /x`
I can map any of the shared drives on the BSD machines onto the Win10 PC.

However I cannot mount any of the shares on the the BSD machines to the other machine.

```
root@BSD004:# mount_smbfs //derekj@BSD005/tmp /x
Password:
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Connection refused
```
Has anybody got any ideas about this error?
Thanks in anticipation Derek C Johnstone.



My smb4.conf is :-

```
[global]
    netbios name = BSD005
    server string = BSD005 Netbios Server
    workgroup = 99B
    dns forwarder = 10.0.211.248
    realm = 99b.local
    smb ports = 445
    log file = /var/log/samba4/%m.log
    server role = standalone
    domain master = no
    domain logons = yes
    #    DCJ24July18    interfaces = 10.0.0.4/16
    #    DCJ24July18    bind interfaces only = yes
    # DCJ 23Jan20    local master = yes
    preferred master = no
    security = user
    os level = 0
    hosts allow = 10.0.  127.
    name resolve order = bcast host lmhosts wins
#    encrypt passwords = yes
    socket options = TCP_NODELAY
    wins support = yes


[homes]
browseable = yes
writeable = yes
path = /usr/home/%u/Docs
valid users %S


[Backup]
hosts allow = 10.0.
path = /Backup
guest ok = yes
read only = no
public = yes
available = yes
writeable = yes
browsable = yes


[tmp]
path = /tmp
guest only = yes
guest ok = yes
read only = no
```


----------



## Derek C Johnstone (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi
Having had other advice I see I should be using NFS to link 2 BSD machines together.  I thought the 2 protocols were exclusive, but I am told thay can run concurrently. I shall try that, however, the error I have still exists and others may wish to comment.  I'll add more in 2 days time, this is a low priority task.


----------



## rootbert (Jun 8, 2020)

I think Windows 10 defaults to using SMB Protocol 3+ which is not supported by FreeBSD on the client side at least.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2020)

rootbert said:


> I think Windows 10 defaults to using SMB Protocol 3+ which is not supported by FreeBSD on the client side at least.


Samba however supports this  without problems (Windows client -> FreeBSD Samba server). It's only mount_smbfs(8) that supports SMBv1 only.


----------

